# CPU Fan Error -NZXT Kraken X52



## Javahne (5. Oktober 2017)

Moin allerseits,

Ich kühle seit dem Sommer mir sehr viel Vergnügen mein 4930k auf einem Asus p9x79 board mit einem NZXT Kraken X52 AIO Kühler. Das läuft eigentlich prima, aber nachdem wir heute Nacht zum 3.  Mal in 2 Wochen einen Stromausfall hatten, geht da nichts mehr. Beim hochfahren des Rechners  kriege ich einen CPU Fan Error, läuft die Temperatur schnell von 50 Grad auf 85 Grad und schaltet der Rechner ab. Im BIOS zeigt der CPU Fan stark schwankende Drehzahlen: Bsp. 220 - 440 - -N/A - 37000 - 220 - N/A usw. Sicherheitshalber habe ich das BIOS ein reset zu Factory defaults gegeben. 

Ich habe den Kühler wieder komplett neu angeschlossen, wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass drei der vier pins im CPU_Fan leicht verbogen waren. Ich habe diese vorsichtig wieder zurückgebogen, aber auch danach keine Verbesserung. 

Frage: es sieht stark danach aus, dass der Kraken kaputt ist. Wie kann ich prüfen, dass es nicht doch die Steuerung über CPU Fan ist, die dazu führt, dass nicht mehr gekühlt Widder und ich nicht umsonst eine neue Kühlung anschaffen muss? Besten Dank um Voraus für die Hilfe!


----------



## Merowinger0807 (5. Oktober 2017)

Hängen am CPU_FAN Anschluss die Lüfter vom Radi oder die Pumpe?
Hast Du evtl. noch einen alternativen Kühler parat liegen den Du zum Vergleich mal anklemmen könntest? Notfalls von nem Bekannten einen leihen.
Klingt so als wäre halt entweder der Anschluss hinüber oder aber die Pumpe (sollte sie da dran gehangen habe) hat das zeitliche gesegnet.


----------



## Javahne (5. Oktober 2017)

An CpU_Fan hängt die Pumpe, die Lüfter des Radiators werden direkt von der Pumpe aus versorgt.Ivch habe leider keine Alternative zum Testen, habe den alten Kühler zufällig letzte Woche weggetan.. (ja). Also, neue AIO muss dann wohl her..


----------



## Javahne (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich schließe mal einen gehäuselüfter an, um zu sehen ob ich einen normalen Wert bekomme. Dann dürfte die Frage auch beantwortet sein, denke ich


----------



## Javahne (5. Oktober 2017)

Ok, mit dem gehäusekühler funktioniert es, der Kraken muss wohl hin sein. Thx!


----------

